# Does union bindigs L/XL fit on a regular wigth board??



## gan (Mar 9, 2014)

Does union bindigs L/XL fit on a regular wigth board??(in partioular on a bataleon airobic / lobster parkboard 154, 252mm or 157 255mm )without hanging off the board?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got '14 Union Atlas L/XL on my non wide Burton 158. Some very minor overhang. Nothing too big to worry about and nothing I had an issue with while riding this year. I ride -15/18 with my footbed and high backs on the smallest setting as well. I wear Nike Vapens in a size 10 and a L/XL worked for me. Nike to me run wide and a M/L was too tight of a fit.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i think you can adjust the heel cup so it moves inwards. but, with my angles there isnt much clearance between the edge of my gnu Carbon Credit 162w and the base plates. so my answer would be no.


----------



## TKDKidd (Feb 11, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> i think you can adjust the heel cup so it moves inwards. but, with my angles there isnt much clearance between the edge of my gnu Carbon Credit 162w and the base plates. so my answer would be no.


I double this. I ride a Lib Tech Skunk Ape 165W and have a ton of cuff overhang with toe overhang. I also ride anywhere from 21/21 to 18/18 for my ducked out stance.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

I've switched over to the L/XL this winter (I'm a 10 Nike), and have had zero issues with any "normal" width Capita boards. My angles are 15 & -6 at around 21' - 22' wide.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just rode next years Union T. Rice binding on a CAPiTA Charlie Slasher. I wear a 12 boot this season and the L/XL fit just fine on the CS. And my angles are 9, -9 and about a 23" stance.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I have L/XL Factory bindings on my 160 Proto. Waist is 25.5 I think and it works, but i also have my bindings as wide as they can go.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been riding with L/XL Forces for years now on regular width boards with no issues. Occasionally I see marks in the snow from the heal cups but nothing that affects my riding. You find me one pair of bindings that doesn't have "Overhang," on the healcup and we'll talk. The bindings baseplate usually sits right on the sidewall of the board, but you can't see them when the board is base side up. My angles are 15/-15 at ~23.5.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll take a pic of my board and show you guys why I think they won't fit. Just gotta Gimmie a little while.


----------

